# History code for DKA ICD-10



## laurabvarga (Oct 28, 2015)

With diabetic patients with history of ketoacidosis crisis, is there a way to code this to history? The only thing that seems to work is Z86.39, but not even sure if I should code it.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi,

If it would be current crisis then code diabetic ketoacidosis & if not then diabetic & that Z86.39 is the appropriate one.

VJ


----------



## laurabvarga (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks, VJ, I was wondering if that would be appropriate since DKA is a crisis condition of DM and not "another" disease, but that's the closest I can get, I suppose.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Oct 30, 2015)




----------

